# Anyone have a water ionizer or know about them?



## Dandelion

Hi, I apologize for butting in as i don't currently live in Japan. I am very actively researching water ionizers (kangen water) sold in the US. Apparently Japanese-made machines are the best.

I am led to believe that many people own these in Japan and that hospitals use them. I'm curious if this is indeed true. I'm also curious what are considered the top brands in Japan. There is a lot of hype here in the US on this topic. I'd love to come and find out for myself, but thought this would be the next best approach.

Thanks for any feedback!

Elaine


----------



## spekegirl

Why not check out Nikken water ionizers in the US? They are top quality. Just google Nikken to find your nearest consultant.

Good luck.
Judy




Dandelion said:


> Hi, I apologize for butting in as i don't currently live in Japan. I am very actively researching water ionizers (kangen water) sold in the US. Apparently Japanese-made machines are the best.
> 
> I am led to believe that many people own these in Japan and that hospitals use them. I'm curious if this is indeed true. I'm also curious what are considered the top brands in Japan. There is a lot of hype here in the US on this topic. I'd love to come and find out for myself, but thought this would be the next best approach.
> 
> Thanks for any feedback!
> 
> Elaine


----------



## waterman

check for KYK Genesis and MMP-7070 TURBO


----------



## ptrobin

*Water Ionizers*

Water ionizers are appliance that ionizes water. A water ionizer separates water into alkaline and acid fractions using a process known as electrolysis. When a source of water lacks mineral ions, such as distilled water, or has been filtered by reverse osmosis, minerals must be added to water for electrolysis to occur.

The benefits of the alkaline water created through electrolysis far exceed just its ability to gently raise the pH of the cells and tissues of the body and to neutralize acids. Because the alkaline water has gained a significant number of free electrons through the electrolysis process, it is able to donate these electrons to active oxygen free radicals in the body, thereby becoming a super antioxidant. By donating its excess free electrons, alkaline water is able to block the oxidation of normal tissue by free oxygen radicals.


----------



## Rube

I've never seen anybody using one but I've seen them being sold.


----------



## merrypius

*Alkaline Water Ionizer*

I heard about this alkaline water machine from many people and thus I went for the reviews of some health experts. According to them, the ionized *alkaline water* had pretty much to do with our health and fitness. They told me that, the alkaline water has anti oxidants, which makes it possible in flushing out the impurities from our body and keeps us diseases-free.

The experts suggested me the *Tyent USA water ionizers*. I went through certain articles and found that the Tyent USA water ionizers are the best in filter quality, performance and durability of the filter. More over, it was given the "best water ionizer of the year" award. I felt confident and tried this water ionizer. I have to say that, it came all above my expectations and I felt more refreshed and energetic after started consuming the alkaline water.


----------

